# Back to Kharkov in Ukriane to try for a sibling :)



## kiera19

We are flying back to Kharkov in Ukraine to try for a sibling for our lovely daughter. 

We were so blessed that our first attempt of IVF using our own eggs was positive first time last year and our daughter will be one on Saturday...The same wonderfull tummy mummy is going to try again for us. 

So we are going back to Sana med and I am starting my meds next week and fly over on the 31st October.....so excited.....

if anyone is there at the same time feel free to message me as i spent 2 weeks there so know the area quite well 

best wishes to everyone on their own journeys xxxxx


----------



## Allen

Hello Kiera,

Great news!  Wishing you luck!!!

BTW, your success story was vitally important for me when I was looking for some information about LVF and Sana, so - thanks for sharing


----------



## Want-a-baby

Kiera, wishing you the best of luck    !!!
FM


----------



## kiera19

Thank you so much for your kind words   I remember what it was like when i first started to do my own research very confusing at first .... so im happy to help anyone with their own journeys

best wishes  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maria75

Dear Kiera,
wish you good luck and again success with the first attempt! 
Your story brought me also a lot of positive energy! 
Best wishes


----------



## kiera19

Hi Everyone  

Have just taken my first injection to start my IVF  and just book our flights to Kharkov...... sooooooo excited  

The only difference this time is that we will be travelling with our Daughter .......  oh and she will be seeing her tummy mummy again, so will be able to take lots of pics for her memory box.

We fly out on the 31st October and will be there untill 7th November...

best wishes everyone  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiera19

Hi all,

Well after a delay in our flight we have finally arrived back in Kharkov...   
I also got a shock when i saw the new clinic, quite different from the old venue.. It is all sparkley new and very large....

Our daugher who has just turned one year old was able to meet the Doctor who helped her come into this world and it was all lovely....

I had my ultrasound scan and all is going to plan, the eggs are growing nicely and will be back on Thursday for another Ultrasound scan to see when the puncture will be ...

And fingers crossed we will be first time lucky again  

Anyone else in Kharkov at the moment?

best wishes xxxxxx


----------



## kiera19

Hi all,

Just a quick update ..... well i had my puncture today and we got 14 eggs which i am very pleased about  so fingers crossed that we get some great embryos... 




best wishes x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kiera wishing you lots of luck and I really hope that you have lots embryos and have gorgeous baby for you LO to be a big sister


----------



## kiera19

Hi all,

Well i am in a bit of a daze as i did not expect it. But we got a positive pregnancy test and a positive blood test.... yippeeeeeee..

Maybe dreams do come true 

Having a ultrasound scan next week so will keep you updated.... 

god bless everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Want-a-baby

Kiera, am so glad for you hun...    !!!
Best of luck  !!!


----------



## Allen

Great news, Kiera!!! Good luck!!
Btw, who is your doctor (if not a secret)?


----------



## kiera19

Thank you everyone .  

Lol no it's not a secret ... It has been the same Dr both time which is Dr Elena.

I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that the ultrasound scan goes well next week. X

Best wishes everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Allen

Ahh, great, seems we have the same doctor


----------



## pharmchick

Congrats!!! Excellent news.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

keira I am so thrilled for you XXX


----------



## kiera19

hi everyone,

hope everyone had a nice Christmas   well the best present i receievd was to know that our little bubba has a heart beat and our wonderful tummy mummy is now 8 weeks pregnant.

hoping to fly over to Kharkov for the 16 week scan to find out if a little boy or girl :0)

best wishes everyone xxxx


----------



## Richi

HI kiera

so beautiful to hear this. I have had embryo transfer last week and hope to get on Saturday positive result for pregnant  

All the best for your and the new year 

Richi


----------



## Allen

Dear Kiera,
Such a wonderful gift you got  Wishing you and your surrogate an easy pregnancy!
Sana's doctors are very professional, I am sure everything will be fine.

Dear Richi,
Go-o-o-od luck to you!!!

And brief news from me. Our surrogate just stepped into the third trimester. We are impatiently waiting for our baby boy


----------



## kiera19

hi Richi,

did you get your pregnancy results from the clinic?  i hope it was good news


best wishes xxx


----------



## kiera19

Hi all,

Thought i would give you a quick update.....We had our 20 week scan and we are having a Boy   and all seems to be going well......  

So our family will now be complete... We are just keeping our fingers crossed for the rest of the pregnancy.

best wishes
x


----------



## Richi

Hi kiera

I am so happy for you. I hope to can say this too in a few weeks......

best wishes to you.

Richi


----------



## Shabib

Hi kiera, am so happy for you,many congrats  and you actually gave me another hope after a failed trial in India with dr.shivani  so that's why this time am looking for other clinics in Ukraine and Georgia! I can see that you are recommending sana med! Can you tell me more about it? Thank you


----------

